# How does masturbating affect bodybuilding?



## Ricky66

How does masturbating affect bodybuilding...?Your suggestions will be appreciated...Thanks in advance..!


----------



## Uk_mb

its a rule of thumb... dont bosh 1 off hours before the gym .... lowers your test level slightly

But wait until u get home after . dont wack one off in the changin rooms


----------



## fletch_belfast

This question has been around for decades, not sure if it's ever been answered. (I can just imagine the clinical trials to try and find out...)

All I know that is if I don't bash one out now and then after a training session I just don't feel right. So there is certainly some kind of mental, or stress relief benefit to it.


----------



## elca

Just try not to hog the mirrors in the gym.


----------



## SK-XO

fvucks sake im pretty sure the effect is non-negligible. Ridiculous.


----------



## Uk_mb

This is quite worrying you have put this in the *FOOD ,DIET SECTION *

Or is it a fetish of yours


----------



## Wide_Boys

You have to be carful to use both arms or you will end up with one bicep & forarm the same as arny's and the other like peewee herman LOL. Balance it out and your be ok!


----------



## BIG BUCK

i def feel a dip in training if i spank the monkey before i train. the older you get the more apparant it is.


----------



## energize17

What a stupid question


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

it annoys people waiting to use the bench you're on


----------



## Uk_mb

chilli said:


> it annoys people waiting to use the bench you're on


HAHA - :bounce:


----------



## Rottee

This was myth was smashed on a program I saw it had a boxer who was told no sex before fights what they did was tested his test levels before he had a session with his lady and they tested his test levels again and when they tested it after sex his test level was higher!!

So all the guys who said it effects your training its all head your head lads your minds playing tricks.


----------



## HJL

Rottee said:


> So all the guys who said it effects your training its all head your head lads your minds playing tricks.


maybe so...

but your mind is largly helping you push bigger weights, and concentrate better. your mind set can even control how quickly you recover from illness, how fast cuts heal up etc. so best to have a good mindset. and for some people, w4nking before the gym may put them in a more relaxed mind set when they want to be agresive in the gym

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

atm bro i cant tell the difference as i'm masturbating more than anything else i do, thats including work :cool2:


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW

Ejecalating increases your natural test, so if anything bashing one out in the changing rooms before a workout would be a good thing.

Saves you a fortune on buying pre-workout supps aswell


----------



## milzy

I thought this was a good question.


----------



## a.notherguy

i find it very hard to grip a bar when i have jizz on my hands so it kinda ruins a session for me.

saying that... when it drys it can actually help with grip.


----------



## Uk_mb

a.notherguy said:


> saying that... when it drys it can actually help with grip.


Its like liquid chalk from My protein :bounce:

Ps. On david haye's sh!tty sky1 show . 'david vs' he said he didnt ejaculate 6 weeks prior to a fight, he thort it helped a lot .... clearly not


----------



## Lukeg

i read an clinical study (cba to source) that found if you abstain for 6 days, on the 6th day your test was significantly higher. however on the 7th there was a sharp decrease.


----------



## milzy

Lukeg said:


> i read an clinical study (cba to source) that found if you abstain for 6 days, on the 6th day your test was significantly higher. however on the 7th there was a sharp decrease.


What about in women?


----------



## a.notherguy

monsterballs said:


> Its like liquid chalk from My protein :bounce:
> 
> Ps. On david haye's sh!tty sky1 show . 'david vs' he said he didnt ejaculate 6 weeks prior to a fight, he thort it helped a lot .... clearly not


that was prob just david hayes trying to convince everytone that he isnt a [email protected] lol


----------



## mal

The nutrition breakdown of jizz is very impressive tbh.


----------



## GeordieSteve

Sometimes before pay day its the only readily available source of protein I have


----------



## Lorian

Closing spam thread.

See my reply here for info - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/141562-health-tips.html

L


----------

